# Needle of Mileage and its meter not working



## navcolt (May 15, 2011)

Hello, 

I have a Nissan Murano SL AWD 3,5 V6 from 2003.
But, since a month I have the needle of mileage and its meter not working and the indicators of ABS, Brake and AWD are permanently lit. The car starts now at any speed position, P, N, R or D position it starts. 
Is somebody can help me? 

Thank you and good day.


----------



## rahim (May 15, 2011)

*Tein S tech Springs*

Easy suspension tuning is in your hands. S - Tech was made so that everyone can enjoy sports driving. TEIN based these springs on original specification so that the installation is easy. Full compliance with car inspection, and great styling. Adding some more exicitement to your ride.. The highest quality brought to you at great JayDM prices. Now comes in two types to choose from.


----------



## Deathknight22 (May 14, 2011)

wow this forms blows. I posted something the other day and no one has replyed back. you get one reply back from a add bot... :lame:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Deathknight22 said:


> wow this forms blows. I posted something the other day and no one has replyed back. you get one reply back from a add bot... :lame:


Maybe...just maybe...Your particular question and your particular situation hasn't been thought of or seen by another person that has had exactly your particular problem and/or situation.
Or maybe it might even have something to do with the fact that you posted that question on a friday and it's sunday.
Who would think that the rest of the world has other stuff to do on a weekend besides sit in front a computer waiting for that perfect question they can answer for somebody else with a specific problem.
Imagine that.
Speaking of:lame:


----------

